# "safe pass" course cancelled : Where can I get one at very short notice?



## bridgetcork (9 Jan 2009)

Hi Guys
This is my first post,
Any ideas where I can get a safe pass course for my hubby tomorrow? he was booked on one, and now the trainer cancelled it, My hubby needs it for a job on monday. the training company has only 7 for it and hold it without having 8. He is already paid, and wont give back the money, is this legal?
B


----------



## nolo77 (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

What part of the country are you in? Your name suggests that you are in Cork.  I might be able to give you name of someone there that used to hold Safe Pass courses. Can't guarantee that they still do.


----------



## theengineer (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



bridgetcork said:


> Hi Guys
> This is my first post,
> Any ideas where I can get a safe pass course for my hubby tomorrow? B


 
Try Fas, they close soon.


----------



## Sandals (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

Try local papers for Hotels holding course.

My husband has done FAS digger tickets course at a centre in Port Laoise called OSTA. 

I know its late but I remember ringing round last summer well into the evening. Good luck with it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



bridgetcork said:


> He is already paid, and wont give back the money, is this legal?
> B



You will need to look at the terms and conditions of the booking.  They may well have covered themselves in same.  Its very bad customer service though if they cancel and then won't issue a refund.


----------



## bridgetcork (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

I rang Fas in Dublin, they were no help, they could not tell me if any safe pass course would go ahead tomorrow. I rang a few firms which were listed on the Fas website, but most of them seem to have given up doing the courses. 

I am furious as the firm who got our money was to run the course tomorrow, and then obviously decided not to run the course as they had only 7 people, I guess they are not happy with 7 guys paying €125 each. They will not give back the money only told us that we wont have to pay the next time they run a course. 

We live in Macroom so he could go to Cork or Limerick or Kerry. 

Is this another example of rip off Ireland. Did anyone ever have a problem like this or is it just us?


----------



## sandrat (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

googled for you there - try these people
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
also these people have a course tomorrow but are not in cork http://www.frstraining.com/course_schedule.asp


----------



## sandrat (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

all the contact details for registered safepass people in south west available here http://jobbank.fas.ie/cscs/TrainerResults.asp


----------



## bridgetcork (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

Thank you for all your help. 

Out of desperation I tried several phone numbers which were on the Fas link, I did not really expect to get anyone to answer, but was really suprised when one Kerry guy answered. He was so helpful, he was not running one tomorrow , but gave me a number of a guy running one . This Kerry guy explained to me that Fas do not allow courses to be run if they do not have eight on the course. The reason many do not run the courses now is due to the lack of work on construction sites. 

So the panic is over, 
This is a great website. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## sandrat (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

glad you got it sorted and glad the kerryman was so helpful


----------



## bridgetcork (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

Guys all went well today,

my hubby was impressed with the course, he was suprised that he enjoyed it, my hubby has already studied health and safety in cork university at night, but needed the safe pass to go on to a site, apparently this guy knew his stuff, The day was one full day from 8am till 5.15pm the biggest suprise was it cost €90, a big difference from €125 which the other crowd charged. I guess it was worth the trip to Killarney.

My hubby will need to wait for four weeks for Fas to send out the card, he did get a letter from the teacher to get him sorted out for Monday. The card will be valid for 4 years. 

Our problem will be how to get back the €125 we paid the other crowd, but I will leave himself sort it out.

Thanks guys for all the help


----------



## Complainer (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



bridgetcork said:


> Our problem will be how to get back the €125 we paid the other crowd, but I will leave himself sort it out.


Unless the conditions about cancellation were made very clear before you booked/paid, you should have a very strong case. Tell him that you'll be taking it to the Small Claims Court if not sorted out.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



sandrat said:


> glad you got it sorted and glad the kerryman was so helpful


+1 - well done on the perseverence bridgetcork; remind me not to upset you.


----------



## Pee (12 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



bridgetcork said:


> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> Out of desperation I tried several phone numbers which were on the Fas link, I did not really expect to get anyone to answer, but was really suprised when one Kerry guy answered. He was so helpful, he was not running one tomorrow , but gave me a number of a guy running one . *This Kerry guy explained to me that Fas do not allow courses to be run if they do not have eight on the course.* The reason many do not run the courses now is due to the lack of work on construction sites.
> 
> ...


 
Strange that FAS doesn't allow a course to run with less than eight but yet couldn't offer help in where the OP could find a course in Cork the following day. I thought they were supposed to carry out random visits to the courses to ensure the course content is followed.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



Pee said:


> ... I thought they were supposed to carry out random visits to the courses to ensure the course content is followed.


No travel budget left.


----------



## theengineer (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*

This mimimum number of 8 used to be 10. It is my understanding that if 7 people show up for a course , everyone must be sent home, that is unless it is an ex fas guy giving the course. fas has a two tier system, it was in the paper, this has happened to a buddy of mine who drove a long distance to do a safe pass course. My buddy was told that 3 guys were travelling in a car which broke down and they could not do the course, so because there was only 7 there, the course had to be cancelled. fas would not allow the course go ahead.

I am not suprised that fas would not give out a list of where courses would be held. if they said a course would be held in some hotel in cork city, and on the morning a few forgot to attend, and the course had to be cancelled, fas could be sued for giving out false information.


----------



## theengineer (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



mathepac said:


> No travel budget left.


 
That is a good one. LOL


----------



## Pee (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



theengineer said:


> This mimimum number of 8 used to be 10. It is my understanding that if 7 people show up for a course , everyone must be sent home, that is unless it is an ex fas guy giving the course. fas has a two tier system, it was in the paper, this has happened to a buddy of mine who drove a long distance to do a safe pass course. My buddy was told that 3 guys were travelling in a car which broke down and they could not do the course, so because there was only 7 there, the course had to be cancelled. fas would not allow the course go ahead.
> 
> *I am not suprised that fas would not give out a list of where courses would be held. if they said a course would be held in some hotel in cork city, and on the morning a few forgot to attend, and the course had to be cancelled, fas could be sued for giving out false information*.


 
Surely, they could say xyz company are scheduled to be running a course in such a such hotel. If you want to attend the course then please ring the company to confirm a place - simple really.


----------



## theengineer (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: cancelled safe pass*



Pee said:


> Surely, they could say xyz company are scheduled to be running a course in such a such hotel. If you want to attend the course then please ring the company to confirm a place - simple really.


 
that would be the logical thing, but it is fas we are talking about.


----------



## dcity91 (27 Jun 2011)

Hey, this also happened to me. What is going on?


----------

